# Best Sushi Ever!!!



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I had some of the best sushi I have had ever had tonight. My wife and I like to eat sushi every few weeks and tonight was some of the best. I had the "Sushi Boat" and my wife had a lobster roll. We also split a tempura appetizer. The Sushi Boat had about 30 pieces of mixed sushi. The presentation on the sushi was beautiful. We have found our new official sushi place to go to. Back a few weeks ago me and motownflip meet up for a smoke and ate at the same place. :tu


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds great and glad you enjoyed. I'm a big sushi fan as well and love to go out and eat it, and occassionally make it at home. The best is when you get an extremely fresh cut and it melts in your mouth like butta! :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I understand the culture part of eating sushi, but I have to be honest.. I have never ate sushi and was like "Oh my god, that was the best thing I have ever eaten." me personally I would rather have a bowl of homemade mac and chez.. 

but Im glad you like it!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> I understand the culture part of eating sushi, but I have to be honest.. I have never ate sushi and was like "Oh my god, that was the best thing I have ever eaten." me personally I would rather have a bowl of homemade mac and chez..
> 
> but Im glad you like it!!


I like many different types of food. I cant say sushi is my favorite food to eat. Give me a nice thick filet and some shrimp or lobster and I am a happy man. However I do like variety and like top quality what ever it may be and this sushi was top quality.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

My ex (who got me hooked on sushi) once had one of those sushi boats. Were yall able to finish all of it?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RJT said:


> I like many different types of food. I cant say sushi is my favorite food to eat. Give me a nice thick filet and some shrimp or lobster and I am a happy man. However I do like variety and like top quality what ever it may be and this sushi was top quality.


:tpd:

DID SOMEONE SAY STEAK?!?!!

that is exactly what I mean, Im with you on this one 100%

Like I said glad you enjoyed yourself with the wife, and that is what it is all about!!! :tu


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Love sushi. After spending a few months in Japan on the government's paycheck, I've developed a love for it.

It's always fun to take people to a few different places and let them see and taste the difference between decent sushi, and awesome sushi.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I was introduced to suhi by a Japanese pilot buddy of mine. He really taught me the best places to go and the best things to order....and one rule of thumb....

If japanese people don't eat there...you shouldn't either


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

screwbag said:


> I was introduced to suhi by a Japanese pilot buddy of mine. He really taught me the best places to go and the best things to order....and one rule of thumb....
> 
> If japanese people don't eat there...you shouldn't either


thats funny that you say that. The first time I ever went to a sushi place, we got in and I looked around. I noticed that there were no asian people there what so ever. I looked at my date and said, "think we should really eat here, I mean look around its all americans?" She agreed and we left, the place closed 2 months later.. Lesson learned


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> My ex (who got me hooked on sushi) once had one of those sushi boats. Were yall able to finish all of it?


I actually ate most of it myself, but yes we finished it. :r They had sushi boats for one, two, and four. The one was big enough for two I would hate to see what the two and four looked like.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i love sushi. funny enough, i had some of the best sushi i've ever had a couple days ago, as well. we ordered "omakase", which for those of you who are unfamiliar, basically means we asked the sushi chef to serve us whatever the hell he wanted. generally, they'll serve you the best they have and sometimes you get it cheaper than regular price.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Re previous post:

... or give you the scraps they're trying to get rid of.  




Re first post:

30 pieces of sushi...! Geez, that's alot. I guess if some of it's sashimi, you're not getting all the rice too.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Re previous post:
> 
> ... or give you the scraps they're trying to get rid of.
> 
> ...


Yes some of it was sashimi. I think about 6 to 10 pieces was sashimi.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Love Sushi !!!

Shrimp Tempura is my favorite !! 

But I like it all, Nice little place Paul Mac took me to in Conn, or I have a good one a town over.

Nothing like some Sushi and a Kirin beer.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

My other biggest addiction besides cigars is sushi lol. Caterpillar rolls and unagi rolls are the best.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

RJT said:


> I had some of the best sushi I have had ever had tonight. My wife and I like to eat sushi every few weeks and tonight was some of the best. I had the "Sushi Boat" and my wife had a lobster roll. We also split a tempura appetizer. The Sushi Boat had about 30 pieces of mixed sushi. The presentation on the sushi was beautiful. We have found our new official sushi place to go to. Back a few weeks ago me and motownflip meet up for a smoke and ate at the same place. :tu


Where at?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

azn_fury said:


> Caterpillar rolls are the best.


WHAT?!?!?!

why would, oh nevermind.... :hn


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

glassjapan said:


> Where at?


http://www.sakurasuperbsushi.com/ in Winston Salem N.C.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

After living in Japan for two years, I can tell the difference between gross, third-grade sushi and the sweet, sweet freshness of top-notch sushi. 

Most people who try sushi for the first time get the gross, dried out third-grade stuff. Make sure you ask around before you visit a sushi place; sushi lovers in your area will know where to send you and should be glad to help.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

congrats on finding an excellent Sushi Joint...

I'll have to agree with Cigar no baka, the best sushi I ever had was in a little sushi place in Shimizu-shi. The best tempura I ever had, light and crispy was in Shizuoka.

There are a few places in Atlanta that have very tasty sushi, but nothing I can imagine fresh from the fish market that day.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I was wondering where the Baka in your name tag came from. Now I know.

Out here in SoCal sushi is prevalent. Not a big fan of sushi as what most people think it is. Rolls for the most part are too much (except for the spider roll). I'm more of a sashimi kind of guy.

As for the peeps who want steak, try Korean BBQ. OMFG you will be in heaven if you like to eat steak. Get some Soju while you are there and hope for a hot waitress.



cigar no baka said:


> After living in Japan for two years, I can tell the difference between gross, third-grade sushi and the sweet, sweet freshness of top-notch sushi.
> 
> Most people who try sushi for the first time get the gross, dried out third-grade stuff. Make sure you ask around before you visit a sushi place; sushi lovers in your area will know where to send you and should be glad to help.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> As for the peeps who want steak, try Korean BBQ. OMFG you will be in heaven if you like to eat steak. Get some Soju while you are there and hope for a hot waitress.


Korean restaurants are typically where I go to celebrate any of my friends birthdays. They're all believers. The more the merrier. Find a place that has a sit on the floor table. Finding a place with hot korean waitresses in Atlanta are hit an miss, but on the plus side, there are several places that are open til 5 or 6 in the morning. Talk about a late night fix.

I prefer Kal-bi (bone in beef ribs) over bul-go-gi (boneless BBQ beef). dae-ji bul go-gi (spicy pork bbq) is my favorite.

I always leave fat an happy. drink the soju, probably should stay away from the Korean beer.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Yeah that's about what I get minus the Bul-Go-Gi.

I always bring a korean buddy when I go but he's adamant that they treat me better because i'm white. I think they just like it when I ask them questions about what i'm eating and act interested.

They do stay open late though. Your cousins are late eaters.



khubli said:


> Korean restaurants are typically where I go to celebrate any of my friends birthdays. They're all believers. The more the merrier. Find a place that has a sit on the floor table. Finding a place with hot korean waitresses in Atlanta are hit an miss, but on the plus side, there are several places that are open til 5 or 6 in the morning. Talk about a late night fix.
> 
> I prefer Kal-bi (bone in beef ribs) over bul-go-gi (boneless BBQ beef). dae-ji bul go-gi (spicy pork bbq) is my favorite.
> 
> I always leave fat an happy. drink the soju, probably should stay away from the Korean beer.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Never really had an erg to try sushi, mostly because I am not a big fan of fish. However, several years ago went to a Panasonic Symposium and they had brought a sushi chef over from Japan to prepare one of the meals. It was a buffet and I must say there were a number of dishes that were outstanding! I guess like with everything else, if it is well done, it is worth it!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

jdean33442 said:


> I was wondering where the Baka in your name tag came from. Now I know.
> 
> Out here in SoCal sushi is prevalent. Not a big fan of sushi as what most people think it is. Rolls for the most part are too much (except for the spider roll). I'm more of a sashimi kind of guy.
> 
> As for the peeps who want steak, try Korean BBQ. OMFG you will be in heaven if you like to eat steak. Get some Soju while you are there and hope for a hot waitress.


Yep, when I first got into cigars, I was crazy for them, thus that was the first name that came to mind.

I like rolls, but they are not as good as sushi/sashimi. I really like the spider roll (mmmmm, soft shell crab, crunchy.....). I really like sushi; ie, sashimi over sushi rice. I find the sweet rice complements the flavors of most fish.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

toro sashimi is the best desert ever.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Living in Okinawa for four years nearly ruined me for sushi. There's a couple decent places around that I'll go and be pleased with, but it will never be the same...




...ever.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i love toro...sweeet, and it melts in your mouth, especially when it's almost an inch thick. sushi is awesome, but you definitely get what you pay for. 
i'm korean, so i also have to give a thumbs up to korean bbq. I'm actually going to a barbecue tonight and they're gonna $400 dollars worth of galbi meat they're cooking. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> I'm actually going to a barbecue tonight and they're gonna $400 dollars worth of galbi meat they're cooking. It's gonna be awesome.


Now that's some good eats ! save some for me.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up about this place! Had their yellowtail, unagi, flying fish roe, squid, lots of rolls. Excellent sushi and he does a really nice presention too!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Tuna and Salmon Sashimi are my favorite . But at one restaurant(not a sushi joint) near by they have a Ahi Tuna Tar-Tar that is incredible , capers , red onion and a little vinegar all formed in a cold mold and plated with some fresh greens and a crouton , my mouth is watering just thinking about it . Never thought I'd be eating raw tuna .


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Tuna and Salmon Sashimi are my favorite . But at one restaurant(not a sushi joint) near by they have a Ahi Tuna Tar-Tar that is incredible , capers , red onion and a little vinegar all formed in a cold mold and plated with some fresh greens and a crouton , my mouth is watering just thinking about it . Never thought I'd be eating raw tuna .


Sounds awesome! I'm an NJer too...what's the name of the restaurant? Maybe it's nearby...:dr


----------

